

4th Century AD Roman Slave Collar “I have fled, hold me...” - 300bps
http://museum-of-artifacts.tumblr.com/post/111575225562/roman-slave-collar-with-inscription-i-have-fled

======
300bps
Full inscription from site:

FVGITENEME CVMREVOLV VERISME D.M. ZONINOACCIPIS SOLIDVM

 _“I have fled, hold me; when you bring me back to my master Zoninus you
receive a solidus [gold coin]”_

